# Cover It Or Don't Cover It??



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi ..

My wife and I purchased a 2007 32BHDS this year and I would like to know whether or not to cover it during the winter? I hear lots of opinions as to do it or not to do it and would like to know what the other Outback owners think?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

And their off............

I cover it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I keep mine covered...... its kept indoors. If i were to leave it out, I think id consider covering it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I keep mine covered...... its kept indoors. If i were to leave it out, I think id consider covering it.


Smart @SS!









I covered mine last year for the first time (the OB stayed indoors). I had a raccoon make a home under the cover when it wasn't chewing through my rubber roof.







May have been safer uncovered, but then again, the cover kept everything nice and dry until I found the damage and fixed it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

No cover for Puff! Even if we put one on her, the winter winds here at Wolfwood would rip it to shreds.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> No cover for Puff! Even if we put one on her, the winter winds here at Wolfwood would rip it to shreds.


And they say you like animals..... What about homes for Racoons?!?!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> No cover for Puff! Even if we put one on her, the winter winds here at Wolfwood would rip it to shreds.


And they say you like animals..... What about homes for Racoons?!?!








[/quote]
The winds would take out any roof raccoons AND all their relatives down below. It's for their own safety and the protection of all other wild (and domestic) 2 - and 4 - legged creatures that we won't install a wild white balloon on the premises. (Besides, seems that the local coyotes have already taken care of any raccoons who might otherwise have come by.)


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

no cover. the trailer is made to be in the weather, so why cover it and risk the dreaded delam? The summer sun, heat, humidity is much harsher than some snow flakes.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> No cover for Puff! Even if we put one on her, the winter winds here at Wolfwood would rip it to shreds.


And they say you like animals..... What about homes for Racoons?!?!








[/quote]
The winds would take out any roof raccoons AND all their relatives down below. It's for their own safety and the protection of all other wild (and domestic) 2 - and 4 - legged creatures that we won't install a wild white balloon on the premises. (Besides, seems that the local coyotes have already taken care of any raccoons who might otherwise have come by.)
[/quote]
Can you send any Coyote's this way?


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

I covered mine last year, backed it up so the tires were on 2x10's and off the blacktop, and covered the wheels. Checked it several times throughout the winter with no surprises. Plan on doing the same thing this year.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi









I covered mine the first year. Had to replace the front the next summer due to delam







. Covered it the next winter, had to fix the front again the next summer when I uncovered it. Did not cover it the past two winters, and everything was OK with the front but... it does take on more sun







now and that creates it's own issues with fading







. What to do? I am leaving mine uncovered and wishing I had a garage for it!

Have a good one
Tony


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Do what I did, buy the cover and then leave it in the garage. It has worked for a year now! This way I have it if the real big urge ever comes over to go put it on!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I was contemplating the same- with a twist. My nephew works at a boat dealership, and can some things at cost. One of those perks is shrink wrapping. They cover some pretty big fiberglass boats with a huge white sheet of plastic, then hit it with a heat gun. Shrinks up and wraps tight around everything. Kinda like a swimmers cap. Can even drive home with it wrapped up. The only question for me is, access to the camper in the middle of winter? Wrapping may cover the top part of the door, which makes access moot.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I was contemplating the same- with a twist. My nephew works at a boat dealership, and can some things at cost. One of those perks is shrink wrapping. They cover some pretty big fiberglass boats with a huge white sheet of plastic, then hit it with a heat gun. Shrinks up and wraps tight around everything. Kinda like a swimmers cap. Can even drive home with it wrapped up. The only question for me is, access to the camper in the middle of winter? Wrapping may cover the top part of the door, which makes access moot.


Speaking as a former owner of a bottomless moneypit in the water, otherwise known as a boat, they can make you a door when they shrink wrap it.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you use a special cover, ie: the breathable ones, just a tarp, etc. I am planning to tarp mine with a breathable cover but am concerned about the delam.


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

This will be my first winter with my Outback, so I'm not sure what to do. I'm reading all of your posts here very carefully. I have a friend who says to order a giant silver tarp that will fit over the camper because the custom covers will shred in the wind (they make custom tarps any size you want out in California somewhere). What's the deal with delamination? I didn't even know it was an issue. Maybe I'll just leave it uncovered?

JD


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Inspect the roof when you winterize then leave it uncovered. I think that covers actually cause more harm then good unless the cover is a barn or big pole building.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

No cover and no problems so far other than usual the needed caulking. --Mike


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ours came with a cover but I don't think the previous owners really used it. But I guess that's cheaper than building a pole barn for it!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah I tried the sun protect route & cover. All it did is cause the front to wrinkle like an orange. 
Now uncovered, and it seemed to smooth itself back out as the summer went along last year. 
Last winter no cover and this coming winter no cover.
I plan on making a cardboard template and spray painting 'Outback' when the sticker is gone.








Funny little camper. I hear you don't have to worry about this stuff if you have one of those stainless steel tube campers.


----------



## TexasCamper06 (Oct 2, 2006)

We just had a 18 X 36 RV port built, this is the first time the SOB has ever been covered by anything and no problems so far. However, we are in Texas so no harsh winters but some blazing sun in the summer!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

As you can see their are Soooooooooo many reports of covers. I have a Adco cover and put it on in the winter after I inspect the roof. Never had the delam people speak of and I am not sure why it does or does not do that. It will block UV rays and keep it dry under it but the cover does breath if water gets under it. I have no idea how a racoon can live under their....I would not use a tarp because they hold moisture. My cover has a few holes in it from the gutters but I dont think its a big deal. Maybe you have to base it on where you live. Good luck.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> As you can see their are Soooooooooo many reports of covers. I have a Adco cover and put it on in the winter after I inspect the roof. Never had the delam people speak of and I am not sure why it does or does not do that. It will block UV rays and keep it dry under it but the cover does breath if water gets under it. I have no idea how a racoon can live under their....I would not use a tarp because they hold moisture. My cover has a few holes in it from the gutters but I dont think its a big deal. Maybe you have to base it on where you live. Good luck.


Oh he didn't just live under there. There were plenty of **** paw prints where he climbed the back ladder repeatedly. There was matted hair on the inside of the cover as well showing a repeated visit to the roof. Finally, for anyone that missed the story in the spring, I can confirm it was a racoon since I found him asleep on the roof as I pulled off the cover. It was quite a suprise for both of us!









This year I have to figure out a way to block the ladder so he can't climb it.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

If you do choose to cover it, please use an RV cover DO NOT USE A TARP. Moisture is one of the RV's biggest enemies, and the Tarp holds in moisture, it will eventually destroy your pride and joy that you were actually trying to protect.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Until the fiver, I always used a tarp with no issues. The key is not to use one oversized. It needs to come down the side a little and not too tight to allow for air flow, so depending on how much winds its exposed to, that would be a problem.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> As you can see their are Soooooooooo many reports of covers. I have a Adco cover and put it on in the winter after I inspect the roof. Never had the delam people speak of and I am not sure why it does or does not do that. It will block UV rays and keep it dry under it but the cover does breath if water gets under it. I have no idea how a racoon can live under their....I would not use a tarp because they hold moisture. My cover has a few holes in it from the gutters but I dont think its a big deal. Maybe you have to base it on where you live. Good luck.


Oh he didn't just live under there. There were plenty of **** paw prints where he climbed the back ladder repeatedly. There was matted hair on the inside of the cover as well showing a repeated visit to the roof. Finally, for anyone that missed the story in the spring, I can confirm it was a racoon since I found him asleep on the roof as I pulled off the cover. It was quite a suprise for both of us!









This year I have to figure out a way to block the ladder so he can't climb it.








[/quote]
Uh...Nathan....most places raccoons go ... don't have ladders. They kinda don't need them .... ladders would be a human invention .... just sayin' .....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Uh...Nathan....most places raccoons go ... don't have ladders. They kinda don't need them .... ladders would be a human invention .... just sayin' .....


Which is precisely why I will deny him access to the ladder. He'll have a lot harder time climbing to the roof with a 10' high wall of waxed fiberglass.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Uh...Nathan....most places raccoons go ... don't have ladders. They kinda don't need them .... ladders would be a human invention .... just sayin' .....


Which is precisely why I will deny him access to the ladder. He'll have a lot harder time climbing to the roof with a 10' high wall of waxed fiberglass.








[/quote]

Silly guy, you are! YOU are the only one who will have a harder time









Oh, and thank you for caring enough about the wild-things to give them a nice warm, dry place to spend the winter. Those mid-west winds sure can blow...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Uh...Nathan....most places raccoons go ... don't have ladders. They kinda don't need them .... ladders would be a human invention .... just sayin' .....


Which is precisely why I will deny him access to the ladder. He'll have a lot harder time climbing to the roof with a 10' high wall of waxed fiberglass.








[/quote]

Silly guy, you are! YOU are the only one who will have a harder time









Oh, and thank you for caring enough about the wild-things to give them a nice warm, dry place to spend the winter. Those mid-west winds sure can blow...
[/quote]

I'd leave the ladder so he doesn't shred the cover trying to get up there.







---Mike


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

mmblantz said:


> Uh...Nathan....most places raccoons go ... don't have ladders. They kinda don't need them .... ladders would be a human invention .... just sayin' .....


Which is precisely why I will deny him access to the ladder. He'll have a lot harder time climbing to the roof with a 10' high wall of waxed fiberglass.








[/quote]

Silly guy, you are! YOU are the only one who will have a harder time









Oh, and thank you for caring enough about the wild-things to give them a nice warm, dry place to spend the winter. Those mid-west winds sure can blow...
[/quote]

I'd leave the ladder so he doesn't shred the cover trying to get up there.







---Mike
[/quote]
Sounds like you need a trap to "relocate" him. He would only spend one night on my OB.








crunchman


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

mmblantz said:


> Uh...Nathan....most places raccoons go ... don't have ladders. They kinda don't need them .... ladders would be a human invention .... just sayin' .....


Which is precisely why I will deny him access to the ladder. He'll have a lot harder time climbing to the roof with a 10' high wall of waxed fiberglass.








[/quote]

Silly guy, you are! YOU are the only one who will have a harder time









Oh, and thank you for caring enough about the wild-things to give them a nice warm, dry place to spend the winter. Those mid-west winds sure can blow...
[/quote]

I'd leave the ladder so he doesn't shred the cover trying to get up there.







---Mike
[/quote]
Sounds like you need a trap to "relocate" him. He would only spend one night on my OB.








crunchman


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

AKvagabond said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you use a special cover, ie: the breathable ones, just a tarp, etc. I am planning to tarp mine with a breathable cover but am concerned about the delam.
[/quote]

I used a breathable cover I bought from CW.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Covered ours up for the winter with an adco cover this past Sunday. This will be the 7th winter the outback's been covered, other than a few rub marks on the corners that came off pretty easily it's worked great. Where it's parked is somewhat protected, vehicles on either side and woods off the back. It gets blown around some in heavy wind but not too badly. I could see the cover getting ripped up if it were completely out in the open.

Next house will have a barn I can get ALL of our vehicles into









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I looked at numerous sites and with a fifth wheel, the options are obviously the length. I know it seems like a dumb question, but just because the fiver is a 31 ft, somehow I don t think thats the number I use. I think they want overall length which for me is a little over 36 feet. Has anyone purchased a fiver cover and can verify whether I right or wrong in my assumption.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I looked at numerous sites and with a fifth wheel, the options are obviously the length. I know it seems like a dumb question, but just because the fiver is a 31 ft, somehow I don t think thats the number I use. I think they want overall length which for me is a little over 36 feet. Has anyone purchased a fiver cover and can verify whether I right or wrong in my assumption.
> 
> John


I bought one and measured the length of the trailer. Just over 35' for me so I bought the one that was 35-40ft range. It worked fine on the trailer. Be careful, mine was also for toy haulers so there is plenty of height in the back. An OB 5'er being a mid-profile and tapering down in the back would be fine with the non-toyhauler model I would guess.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We always cover the trailer when the season finally ends, it keeps the trailer clean and protected from ice and snow, I turn milk cartons upside on top of vents to protect them from the weight of ice and snow. I have to tighten the straps on the cover a few times each season but it has never come loose. It really is nice to uncover the trailer each spring and find it clean and ready to go!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Three feet of snow on the roof this winter and still doing good without a cover so far. Did push the snow off! We will see what the spring brings.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

The trailer I just bought does have wrinkles on the front. Is that delamination? They did keep it covered when in storage and had just bought a new cover which they gave me. Will the wrinkles smooth out or is this something I need to have fixed? If it needs to be fixed, how do they fix it? Help please!


----------



## gofishn (Jun 1, 2008)

DO NOT COVER. We tried and it delaminated 3 times! We do not cover ours anymore and no more problems.
Mild California weather.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

What does delamination look like? How is it fixed? I have not covered it but want to know if the wrinkles are delamination and something I need to get fixed. More info would be helpful.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Patty said:


> What does delamination look like? How is it fixed? I have not covered it but want to know if the wrinkles are delamination and something I need to get fixed. More info would be helpful.


The wrinkles are likely delamination (post a pic if you can) and I think the general consensus is that "moisture" gets between the trailer's skin and the backing behind it. I believe there has also been speculation of faulty glue used in the past which contributes / causes the delam. While I've read many stories of people fixing it (or trying), unless it is under warranty, sometimes it is more trouble than it is worth. If you don't have any leaks, your corners look good, roof looks good, everything is water tight, then you may just want to leave it alone. That's my situation. If the problem is just cosmetic, I don't want to get into an expensive cap replacement situation if it isn't absolutely necessary.

Try a site search on 'delamination' - I remember threads on this topic last year, including pics of repairs people made.


----------

